# Anyone have probs w/ small broadheads?



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

I used them for the first time the last day of early archery. Shot a buck, tracking sucked, and found like a spoonful of blood from a double lung shot after 300yds. I only have them cause in Idaho you cant use mechanicals. Never again will I use small fixedblades, I shoot 86# and needed a small head to fly right. Is this an isolated incident or do deer just not die fast w/ smaller heads?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

What do you consider small? 7/8" is about as small as I've seen (and I think minimum size required in MI). I've used Magnus Stingers in that size in the past with no issues.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Sounds like the hole was plugged from the inside....cannot blame the broadhead for that. And 300 yards for a double lung shot??? Doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

300 yards and a double lung ? No way.

_You did_ practice with them _before you_ went out to make sure everything was flying straight .....................right ?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

small head = small hole, small hole = small amount of blood loss
I can believe double lung & 300 yards..
I killed a deer last year with a small head and she lived for 4 hours, she didnt die until we kicked her up...figured it must have got the blood flow'n and opened the wound...I was totally  & still am..full autopsy proved double lung


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

Thunderhead said:


> 300 yards and a double lung ? No way.
> 
> _You did_ practice with them _before you_ went out to make sure everything was flying straight .....................right ?


Yep I only practiced with my broadheads(And no I only shot this particular broadhead at the deer never at a target) Razor sharp, I check every time I hunt. I got a perfect shot on this deer, through the center of one lung through the bottom of the exit side lung. Yep 300 yds believe it or not!


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

bucketmouthhauler said:


> Yep I only practiced with my broadheads(And no I only shot this particular broadhead at the deer never at a target) Razor sharp, I check every time I hunt. I got a perfect shot on this deer, through the center of one lung through the bottom of the exit side lung. Yep 300 yds believe it or not!


Size and style?


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> Size and style?


Ultimate steel 100's from rocket. 7/8" diameter.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Go to a bigger broadhead.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I used the Ultimate Steels from Rocket myself once.
Once.
Rocket makes some great heads...those aren't them.


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

I have trailed a couple double lungers I have shot with smaller heads, and found them still alive but pretty disabled an hour later.
Go to a larger head.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Don't have any experience with them personally. Hard to say it was the broadheads fault when you got two lungs and the deer died(even though it took awhile). I'd probably mark this down as a fluke. I've seen stranger things happen which have no logical explanation. You just never know how a deer will react. However, if you've lost confidence in this particular broadhead, I'd certainly suggest finding one you feel more confident in. Confidence is a huge factor in our success.


----------



## cad679 (Oct 22, 2006)

If I remember right arent those three blade heads? I have had problems with smaller heads not causing bleeding. I think the smaller heads with four blades do a better job of opening up wounds and causing bleeding. 

I have been very happy with Slick Tricks. At one inch they fly great and leave what look like bullet holes. (not trying for one of those use them because I do threads, just an example).

Brett


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

I have removed them from my arrows and put back on my wasp jackhammers. I will not shoot those ultimate steels again till next fall in idaho. They should be ok for elk I would think? I know one thing, from here on out its gonna heart shot or bust with the small heads. been thinking about vortecs, people say they don't get passthroughs with them but I have a feeling I will. With almost a 90# draw I have passed through everything I have ever shot (evn with rocket sledgehammers) 3" cutting diameter. Talk about blood trails. I have shot more than 30 deer with wasp jackhammers and they seem to work well.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

bucketmouthhauler said:


> I have removed them from my arrows and put back on my wasp jackhammers. I will not shoot those ultimate steels again till next fall in idaho. They should be ok for elk I would think? I know one thing, from here on out its gonna heart shot or bust with the small heads. been thinking about vortecs, people say they don't get passthroughs with them but I have a feeling I will. With almost a 90# draw I have passed through everything I have ever shot (evn with rocket sledgehammers) 3" cutting diameter. Talk about blood trails. I have shot more than 30 deer with wasp jackhammers and they seem to work well.


Maybe I'm reading it wrong, But why would you use them for elk if you werent happy with the performance on whitetail? 
Why not just use what you know works....


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

If you need to shoot a smaller broadhead for proper arrow flight your bow needs to be tuned regardless of the poundage shot. This season I switched back to Thunderhead 85's (1 1/8") from a rear deployment 2"mechanical. While I was amazed with the blood trail which resulted with the mechanical, I watch most of my deer drop with the TH's.

I too had a 2x lunger travel close to 300 yards.


----------



## TnRidge (Aug 29, 2004)

I have taken 5 deer this year ,and several more in recent seasons here in Tn. with Slick Tricks, NAP Nitrons , and G5 Strikers without any problems what so ever .


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> Maybe I'm reading it wrong, But why would you use them for elk if you werent happy with the performance on whitetail?
> Why not just use what you know works....


Cause I will be forced to use fixed blades in Idaho (the law), and I need great penetration. Plus an elks heart is the size of a grapfruit, I will not miss.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

bucketmouthhauler said:


> Shot a buck, tracking sucked, and found like a spoonful of blood from a double lung shot after 300yds. I shoot 86# and needed a small head to fly right. Is this an isolated incident or do deer just not die fast w/ smaller heads?





bucketmouthhauler said:


> Cause I will be forced to use fixed blades in Idaho (the law), and I need great penetration. Plus an elks heart is the size of a grapfruit, I will not miss.


 Sorry but I fail to see how a larger heart and lungs is going to help blood loss and tracking...IMO larger lungs and same size hole = 300+



backstrap bill said:


> Go to a bigger broadhead.


I would try to work out the problems your having with larger heads...

I would just really hate to read a bad experience thread form your Idaho trip...


----------



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

sbooy42 said:


> Sorry but I fail to see how a larger heart and lungs is going to help blood loss and tracking...IMO larger lungs and same size hole = 300+
> 
> 
> I would try to work out the problems your having with larger heads...
> ...


With a low heart shot the elk will no doubt leave me with a solid blood trail even if I shot it with a field tip. I would prefer to shoot animals with mechanical heads. I still "tune" my arrows so the fletching matches the blades. The fact is shooting a fast bow, I think there is no large fixed blade that will fly properly. I have tried many and I can even see them corksrewing in the air. I have tried left helical fletching and strait. This is not a bow tuning issue cause IMO that would make no sense. Its too large of blades steering the arrow. I will not lower my poundage either, I am too used to shooting the way I do. One pin will hit a baseball from 5 yards -40yds.


----------

